# setting up a rogers.com email addy



## teamnichollflooring (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey everyone...I hope someone can help me. I don't use a mac but I am trying to figure out how to set up my friend's rogers email on this computer. He has an existing rogers.com account that his ex wife set up on a different mac. Now he has a new mac but he doesn't know how to do it and I can't figure it out! Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Chantal (Sep 14, 2007)

The instructions are on help.yahoo.com here:

Help Index



teamnichollflooring said:


> Hey everyone...I hope someone can help me. I don't use a mac but I am trying to figure out how to set up my friend's rogers email on this computer. He has an existing rogers.com account that his ex wife set up on a different mac. Now he has a new mac but he doesn't know how to do it and I can't figure it out! Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## teamnichollflooring (Sep 22, 2007)

I see you don't either!:lmao:


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

here's some info that should help... 

Help Index - Rogers Yahoo!

http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-ipod-help-t...ogers-email-settings-pls-help.html#post547444


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

My post on setup is at the end of this thread...

http://mugoo.eton.ca/smf/index.php?topic=1270.msg3000#msg3000


----------

